# So I just found out that mthrnite...



## chuckstudios (Nov 17, 2007)

Lives 4 miles from my school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What should I do


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Lives 4 miles from my schoolÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should stop by outside his house everyday and play the flute in tribute. The goal is to see how many days you can do it before he calls the cops.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

stick it in his pooper


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 17, 2007)

That's pretty awesome. 
Too bad it would be creepy to hang out with an older guy like him.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> That's pretty awesome.
> Too bad it would be creepy to hang out with an older guy like him.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah, too bad.. lol.

you guys. I swear.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

Ask him over for teh Thanksgivings!

Meh... Ask him for Christmas presents..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

Knock on his door and leave a turkey that has GBATemp splattered on it, in blood. Then spit on his shoes.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> yeah, too bad.. lol.
> 
> you guys. I swear.



ha ha well yeah...
someone like me at age 16 would be creepy to hang out with you. 
I'm sorry but it would be odd.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, too bad.. lol.
> ...


You can't hang with mthr? Shiiiiit, he'd be like my uncle.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> yeah, too bad.. lol.
> 
> you guys. I swear.


i'd hang out with you any day mthrnite, including saturdays


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 17, 2007)

He probably don't live too far from me neither.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, too bad.. lol.
> ...


I couldn't hang with him on Sundays - I have hoes to keep in check.


----------



## Foie (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's what you should do, steal robo-steve from him and hold him ransom!  He'll probably pay a hefty price to get him back (or maybe not).


----------



## dafatkid27 (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> He probably don't live too far from me neither.



Or me either!






Naw, he prolly actually does live kinda far away from me.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

PARTY AT MY CRIB!


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> PARTY AT MY CRIB!


WHERE THE HOOD WHERE THE HOOD WHERE THE HOOD AT


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 17, 2007)

haha how did you find this out? were you stalking mthr? how did you calculate 4 miles?!

I met someone from my hometown (boston) on a private tracker site once accidentally. pretty cool..they hooked me up with a 360.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

gbatemp meetup would be awesome. too bad I live in the australias


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> gbatemp meetup would be awesome. too bad I live in the australias


Sucks to be you, mate.


I could make it to the C town this weekend.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 17, 2007)

USA FTW!

I'll come to the party! kinda long walk... rondevouz in Texas!


----------



## Osaka (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> yeah, too bad.. lol.
> 
> you guys. I swear.


mthrnite!!! you have a biiiig dog in your avatar o_o;; I never noticed it before....


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> mthrnite!!! you have a biiiig dog in your avatar o_o;; I never noticed it before....


I'm tempted to give a mind-numbingly inappropriate reply to that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..but my strength is as the strength of ten, because my heart is pure... lol


----------



## Osaka (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > mthrnite!!! you have a biiiig dog in your avatar o_o;; I never noticed it before....
> ...


huh...?


puppy! ^^


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > mthrnite!!! you have a biiiig dog in your avatar o_o;; I never noticed it before....
> ...



oo, pick me! I know one!


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2007)

i prefered the samurai..
and when i thought your name was mrmithe
also, if theres a party im in
if i need to swim across the ocean, ill do it
if i die swimming, ill be sure to haunt your party instead


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> What should I doÂ


Don't sleep, lock doors.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > mthrnite!!! you have a biiiig dog in your avatar o_o;; I never noticed it before....
> ...



Haha... I was gonna do that first, but I just usually back away from situations like those.

~Nero


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What should I doÂ
> ...


Hell, I'm safe as milk, honey. I'm a father of two, I love kids the right way. I know everybody's joking, including me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but let's get that one thing straight between us.


...


UH OH!


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2007)

>_________>

Oh lawd...I somehow KNEW that was coming.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> >_________>
> 
> Oh lawd...I somehow KNEW that was coming.


UH OH!


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2007)

-shuts up- ;__; You know, it's kinda sad that I actually understand all these sexual jokes. >__> I must be a pervy girl.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> -shuts up- ;__; You know, it's kinda sad that I actually understand all these sexual jokes. >__> I must be a pervy girl.


UH O... oh wait... nevermind.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> ...


awww how old are they? ^^;


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

3 and 5. Oldest started kindergarten this year. They're awesome kids. I'm a lucky guy.

edit: lucky *and tired*.. I'm a single dad with full custody, their mom gets them every other weekend. Hard work, but the rewards are beyond belief.


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Nov 17, 2007)

We should all ask mthrnite to adopt us as his children.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMiSt @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> We should all ask mthrnite to adopt us as his children.


yeah!! please mthrnite! please please!


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

no.

my parents are cool. they expect me to look at porn and masturbate.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 17, 2007)

ADOPT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








please.

my parents are... *POS* o snap g2g


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

That's right I remember your eldest started kindy. hows he going mthrn? 

you got my respect that's for sure! being a single dad is not easy I imagine. 

I can't wait till i have kids


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 17, 2007)

Is there pizza at the party? I want pizza.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2007)

what do oyu do for a living mthrnite?
its seems strange that you are a single dad, always giving your kids the right loving yet you have time to spam the forums?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> what do oyu do for a living mthrnite?
> its seems strange that you are a single dad, always giving your kids the right loving yet you have time to spam the forums?


Right now I'm in a transition. I don't have a traditional 9 to 5 job, I work from home on computer repair, dvd mastering/packaging, photo retouching, and a few other things, including rental property. Child support isn't coming in right now, once that happens I'll be able to afford child care for my younger son, and be able to get a job proper, hopefully in the school system or government. While I'm spamming the forums, I'm also doing several other things, working at home affords me that luxury. You will no doubt see less of me during the day in a couple of months.

Oh, and I don't watch the soaps, so I don't have that time sink to factor in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@cubin': After a bunch of initial bumpiness, I'm proud to say my son is now doing extremely well in kindergarten, confirmed by a recent parent/teacher meeting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and everybody's adopted except zeppo, who was too busy rootin' around in his dad's sock drawer to come sign the papers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...and yeah, there's ALWAYS PIZZA!


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> no.
> 
> my parents are cool. they expect me to look at porn and masturbate.


You have parents, they've raised you to NOT want to bang a girl.


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > no.
> ...








Yeah... and I think you (Yes you, zeppo), asked your mom if she ever had anal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what do oyu do for a living mthrnite?
> ...


Dude, if you adopt us I will shit my pants everyday I wake up. Even if I have to live in a basement super glued to the floor, with my hand handcuffed to the railing.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 17, 2007)

Mr. Nite McNite lives in Texas? o.O


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Mr. Nite McNite lives in Texas? o.O


North Carolina...silly.


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Nite McNite lives in Texas? o.O
> ...



ohhhhh right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mybad


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

Known as Norf Cackalacky to the natives.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

yay mthmite

What should I change by name to then? Mthrboy? Linkimthr? Fthrday?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

Linkiboy McMothernite


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 17, 2007)

You know why I call you McNite?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2007)

now do me!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if I live near any tempers besides the friends I invited here


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> haha how did you find this out? were you stalking mthr? how did you calculate 4 miles?!
> 
> I met someone from my hometown (boston) on a private tracker site once accidentally. pretty cool..they hooked me up with a 360.



I asked where he lived and he said Raleigh. I looked him up on whitepages.com, and then did a Google Maps search.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Lives 4 miles from my schoolÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




everytime he hangs his cloths out to dry STEAL THEM ! and replace them with the same cloths but in bigger sizes 

in a few weeks he will think he is shrinking ! 

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > haha how did you find this out? were you stalking mthr? how did you calculate 4 miles?!
> ...




ok im sorry for the double post 

but why are you doing that you creepy ass stalker ???


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> I wonder if I live near any tempers besides the friends I invited here








Where do you live mewgia


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm glad I've got a dryer. BoneMonkey would've pushed me right over sanity's edge...

.. I've seen The Incredible Shrinking Man about a million times.


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> ...



BECAUSE I AM A CREEPY ASS STALKER


----------



## JPH (Nov 17, 2007)

Heck, I'd love to chill with mthrnite, but he'd probably get tired and annoyed of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mthrnite is cool for an old guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
Anyone happen to live in Mississippi?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't mean to be old...
.. it just kinda happened...
.. crept up on me.

brb... damn kids all in my lawn again..

RAAAARRRRR!


----------



## lagman (Nov 17, 2007)

I just found out that mthrnite doesn't live close to my home.

Makes me a sad panda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what do oyu do for a living mthrnite?
> ...



Sounds like a great job you have... teach me to make money from home too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you advertise yourself?


----------



## Osaka (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what do oyu do for a living mthrnite?
> ...


aww, if what you have is working right now, then why get a "proper" job? you get to stay home with your kids this way


----------



## xflash (Nov 17, 2007)

why isn't this in the testing area?

anyway i'd say you should stay off his lawn or he might go magic orb sin city syle on you're ass


----------



## Shinji (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> why isn't this in the testing area?
> 
> anyway i'd say you should stay off his lawn or he might go magic orb sin city syle on you're ass







oooo yeah!~

The only one I got living close to me is juggernaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  jk man =P  We should have a SoCal/AZ get together or something


mthr: Being a dad rocks!  I totally agree about it being worth it =D


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> why isn't this in the testing area?
> 
> anyway i'd say you should stay off his lawn or he might go magic orb sin city syle on you're ass



Because I'd say it's more offtopic discussion of mthrnite than testing (or random shit, like bologna).


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone else here live in the Tampa Bay area? O: (Not you Infinitus, I know you live here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




')


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 18, 2007)

Why would anyone complain about living near mthrnite? It just means you only have to travel a short distance to...


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 18, 2007)

Dang! i wish i lived near him.
Just the fact that i lived near him would be something to brag about. Sorry about what i said earlier, i didn't realize the awesomeness of it.

North Florida is where it's at.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

Why am I not adopted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Dang! i wish i lived near him.
> Just the fact that i lived near him would be something to brag about. Sorry about what i said earlier, i didn't realize the awesomeness of it.
> 
> North Florida is where it's at.


You're...closer than most but probably not close enough lol


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in Seattle...


----------



## Shinji (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> I'm in Seattle...


Im movin to seattle area soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but shh, dont know if I am for sure yet...


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

tell me what neighborhood when you get here.
pm of course


----------



## Shinji (Nov 19, 2007)

*checks teh person above meh ^ topic*
I said hush hush =P

Dont know the neighborhood yet, but I know for sure I'll be making my way to Federal Way every day (DeVry)


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

How old?


----------

